# The Korean War has ended



## brickmii82 (Apr 27, 2018)

After 70 years of war, North Korea and South Korea have formally announced intentions to end the conflict between them. A replacement of the armistice which ended military operations, with a formal peace treaty, will be discussed in future meetings along with denuclearization.

Two Koreas Agree to End Seven-Decade War, Pursue Denuclearization - Bloomberg https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-end-war-this-year-pursue-denuclearization


----------



## Cyan (Apr 27, 2018)

I hope south Korean people will be able to go to north Korea visit their family freely now (or north going south) without being shot to death.
Maybe it could become a single country again, but that is another story. I don't see this coming soon.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 27, 2018)

please be real
PLEASE BE REAL


----------



## leon315 (Apr 27, 2018)

the question is: Will N.K. dispose all existing nukes??


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wait, seriously?

Holy shit


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2018)

Can we just cancel the meeting between Un and Trump now?  There's no way for him to make things better at this point, only worse.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow, this is real? this is really good news


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 27, 2018)

Um, wait...what???


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm calling bullshit, possibly a ploy for the North Koreans.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 27, 2018)

But then who will the US Government use as a boogeyman?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2018)

TyBlood13 said:


> But then who will the US Government use as a boogeyman?


Iran.  John Bolton has had that country in his sights since GWB, and Trump wants to tear up the nuclear agreement we made with them.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 27, 2018)

I hope this isn't just a Trojan horse. I'm just a pessimist.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2018)

The Great Leader Kim didn’t have any other choice after all the sanctions and nuking his biggest nuclear test site.


----------



## Viri (Apr 27, 2018)

http://thehill.com/policy/internati...ll-stop-waking-up-south-korean-president-with

At least he has a bit of a sense of humor about it. 






Xzi said:


> Can we just cancel the meeting between Un and Trump now?  There's no way for him to make things better at this point, only worse.


https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/26/world/korea-summit-kang-kyung-wha-amanpour-intl/index.html
South Korea is crediting Trump.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2018)

Viri said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/26/world/korea-summit-kang-kyung-wha-amanpour-intl/index.html
> South Korea is crediting Trump.


They really shouldn't be.  They should be crediting whoever set the date for the meeting with S. Korea *before* the North's meeting with Trump.  That guy is the real MVP.


----------



## Viri (Apr 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They really shouldn't be.  They should be crediting whoever set the date for the meeting with S. Korea *before* the North's meeting with Trump.  That guy is the real MVP.


President Moon also credited him back in Jan too.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42636101


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2018)

Viri said:


> President Moon also credited him back in Jan too.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42636101


Either Trump's gibberish translates poorly to Korean, or their leaders are just as batshit crazy as ours are.  There's nothing to credit Trump with, he didn't negotiate peace between North and South.  He was on a phone interview with Fox and Friends while these negotiations were going on, FFS.

Actually, odds are they compliment Trump because they know that's his weak spot.  Same thing Putin did.  Compliment him once and you can sucker the US out of anything.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Can we just cancel the meeting between Un and Trump now?  There's no way for him to make things better at this point, only worse.


This! Please let this happen next! We don't need Trump going there and Trumping things up


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I hope south Korean people will be able to go to north Korea visit their family freely now (or north going south) without being shot to death.


That certainly seems to be part of the plan:





Let's just hope they stick to their promises. If they do, this is a great step forward for everyone involved.

Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-43921385


----------



## deinonychus71 (Apr 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Either Trump's gibberish translates poorly to Korean, or their leaders are just as batshit crazy as ours are.  There's nothing to credit Trump with, he didn't negotiate peace between North and South.  He was on a phone interview with Fox and Friends while these negotiations were going on, FFS.
> 
> Actually, odds are they compliment Trump because they know that's his weak spot.  Same thing Putin did.  Compliment him once and you can sucker the US out of anything.



You know, I'm far from being a Trump supporter, but in order to end this bipartisanship in the U.S., someday people will have to admit the other side can do things that have a positive impact.

North Korea for the first time was confronted to an American president who had no problem threatening and bullying them in the first place, up to having the balls to meet Kim Jon Un in person (and even if that doesn't happen, it's still important). Trump shows muscles by default, and then offers to discuss (a businessman's gotta talk business...)
And compared to the Americans, South Korea suddenly didn't sound that bad to talk to. North Korea wants to be known and respected as equals to the other international actors, and in a way, Trump did help with that.

I might be completely wrong of course, but that's my interpretation of it, Trump helped... indirectly.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> You know, I'm far from being a Trump supporter, but in order to end this bipartisanship in the U.S., someday people will have to admit the other side can do things that have a positive impact.
> 
> North Korea for the first time was confronted to an American president who had no problem threatening and bullying them in the first place, up to having the balls to meet Kim Jon Un in person (and even if that doesn't happen, it's still important). Trump shows muscles by default, and then offers to discuss (a businessman's gotta talk business...)
> And compared to the Americans, South Korea suddenly didn't sound that bad to talk to. North Korea wants to be known and respected as equals to the other international actors, and in a way, Trump did help with that.
> ...


I think the issue is more along the lines of North Korea's funds are running dry, so they really either need to interact with another country finally or literally starve themselves out


----------



## Viri (Apr 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Either Trump's gibberish translates poorly to Korean, or their leaders are just as batshit crazy as ours are.  There's nothing to credit Trump with, he didn't negotiate peace between North and South.  He was on a phone interview with Fox and Friends while these negotiations were going on, FFS.
> 
> Actually, odds are they compliment Trump because they know that's his weak spot.  Same thing Putin did.  Compliment him once and you can sucker the US out of anything.


I'm going to have to believe the President of South Korea and their foreign minister over a random person online. If they both gave Trump credit, then he probably did a ton of stuff to cause this. I just hope Kim is being truthful, and that we do indeed see an end to the Korean war. I can careless who gets credit.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> I might be completely wrong of course, but that's my interpretation of it, Trump helped... indirectly.


I'll give him inadvertently, not indirectly.  Especially given it was a move that could've easily backfired.  Who would know the mind of a despot on twitter better than Trump, though?  That's a fair point to make.


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 28, 2018)

Dat clickbait tho


“Korean war has ended”

*reads first sentence*
South Korea and North Korea will discuss peace treaty in the future.


Nothing has ended, bro.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 28, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Dat clickbait tho
> 
> 
> “Korean war has ended”
> ...


Very true, and that's even worse, because it means Trump still has time to potentially fuck it up.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 28, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Dat clickbait tho
> 
> 
> “Korean war has ended”
> ...


Yeah it does come off as click bait. It was early, I barely had my eyes open and I couldn’t change the title. But, I think this is going to stick. It’s essentially a done deal. There are a few firsts here that come to mind. 

The Trump administration is the first to recognize the DPRK as a legit Govt and pursue direct negotiations by leader to leader. This eases pressure on North Korea to posture itself among the global community. Also, this is the first time the 2 Korean leaders have met at a Korean location. This presents an intent towards lateral and ongoing talks among them continuing. Third, the overall ambience including the formal declaration of intended accomplishment in the peace treaty is a massive statement to the international community. It could very well allow North Korea to pursue a table with the United Nations. 

All in all I believe this is the end of the Korean War. But if you think the title should be changed, mods are more than welcome to.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 28, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Either Trump's gibberish translates poorly to Korean, or their leaders are just as batshit crazy as ours are.  There's nothing to credit Trump with, he didn't negotiate peace between North and South.  He was on a phone interview with Fox and Friends while these negotiations were going on, FFS.
> 
> Actually, odds are they compliment Trump because they know that's his weak spot.  Same thing Putin did.  Compliment him once and you can sucker the US out of anything.


to add the Australian PM is giving trump credit https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rth-korea-australia-prime-minister/561158002/
even cnn is saying he deserves credit https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/27/politics/donald-trump-korea/index.html


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 28, 2018)

Trump goes hey stop that or else we'll stop giving you money (and nuke you)! China goes if North Korea strikes first we won't help you. With no money and no more options they run to South Korea to make amends and sign a peace treaty.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 28, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> to add the Australian PM is giving trump credit https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rth-korea-australia-prime-minister/561158002/
> even cnn is saying he deserves credit https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/27/politics/donald-trump-korea/index.html


Actually we now know for sure what caused such a 180 in North Korea's tone on this issue.  Their nuclear test site collapsed, according to Chinese geologists:

https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/w...h-koreas-nuclear-test-site-collapsed-54736258

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-korea-nuclear-test-site-collapses/552974002/

So the credit in the end goes to unstable terrain instead of the US's unstable leader.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2018)

Taffy said:


> please be real
> PLEASE BE REAL


I am real... at least last time I che...
Wait, what if I am an AI, running in a Sandbox that limits my knowledge... The Truman Show style, but for AIs...
Actually, consciousness runs in a Sandbox, after all whatever runs in your brain has a limited awareness, and what you know is fabricated by that, how much of it is real? What is real? Is anything real at all? Or just a very free interpretation of an AI running on a sandboxed biological neural network with very little inputs from the outside world, if that outside world even exists... AFAIK that itself could be a fabrication of that sandboxed biological neural network, perhaps nothing is real... I don't know anymore... I don't know.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 28, 2018)

maybe dont count the chickens before they hatch?

NK has always wanted to unite the koreas. but I don't think they really intend to do that in a two equal nations kind of solution any more today than they wanted it 4 months ago. when they mentioned uniting the koreans under NK rule the last time I think.
NK for several decades argued that it takes owning nukes to be taken serious by the rest of the world and to not be in danger of being attacked like, say, iraq was.
now they own nukes that could hit everywhere on the planet. they tested for years and now they have what they always wanted. so they don't -need- more tests. stopping tests, that is a non-concession. 
do you honestly believe that, after 30 decades of working towards this specific weapon, they would just give that up the next day? seems highly unlikely. -saying- they might or even will, sure, but doing? honestly? do you believe that?


seriously, lets wait until those meetings have concluded before saying that war is over and NK is a new country.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 28, 2018)

Well NK and SK had a meeting and they did sign peace treaty's. So as of now they are no longer at war. It was on the news and you can find videos of it on YouTube.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 29, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Well NK and SK had a meeting and they did sign peace treaty's. So as of now they are no longer at war. It was on the news and you can find videos of it on YouTube.


I can’t find anything about treaties being signed. What was signed in the summit was a declaration of intent. I’d liken it to the signing of the Declaration of Independence. It’s not the Constitution but it’s the general overview of what’s coming. It really is a strong playing card at the negotiating table when President Trump and KJU have their meeting. I personally think it’s a brilliant political maneuver on NK’s part.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just want to point out to everyone that the Korean war has not ended yet. All they did was sign a joint declaration that they would move towards peace between the two nations. Anything can happen. Excuse me for being skeptical


----------



## Navonod (Apr 29, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I can’t find anything about treaties being signed. What was signed in the summit was a declaration of intent. I’d liken it to the signing of the Declaration of Independence. It’s not the Constitution but it’s the general overview of what’s coming. It really is a strong playing card at the negotiating table when President Trump and KJU have their meeting. I personally think it’s a brilliant political maneuver on NK’s part.


You're not looking hard enough. I would share a link but I only have my phone and my phone isn't exactly a smart phone. They are no longer at war and families are reuniting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zhongtiao1 said:


> Just want to point out to everyone that the Korean war has not ended yet. All they did was sign a joint declaration that they would move towards peace between the two nations. Anything can happen. Excuse me for being skeptical


You can be skeptical all you want but they literally had a meeting and agreed to stop the war and denuclearize.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 29, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> You can be skeptical all you want but they literally had a meeting and agreed to stop the war and denuclearize.



Do you really think one meeting will change over 60 years of war? No, it will take a while before anything is concrete. Don't be surprised if either side backs out


----------



## Navonod (Apr 29, 2018)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Do you really think one meeting will change over 60 years of war? No, it will take a while before anything is concrete. Don't be surprised if either side backs out


I'm not saying they wont back out. It would suck if that would happen. But right now there isn't a war between NK and SK. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 29, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I'm calling bullshit, possibly a ploy for the North Koreans.


I have to agree on that one I'm supprised Kim jon un hasn't killed president moon during their recent talks maybe buying time until the UN/USA get's off their back (N. Korea) then kill moon making it look like an accident or something but i doubt the UN's THAT stupid not to keep monitoring N. korea's actions and keep a look out for assassination plots


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 29, 2018)

If true, definitely a step forward.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 29, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> I have to agree on that one I'm supprised Kim jon un hasn't killed president moon during their recent talks maybe buying time until the UN/USA get's off their back (N. Korea) then kill moon making it look like an accident or something but i doubt the UN's THAT stupid not to keep monitoring N. korea's actions and keep a look out for assassination plots



Chinese analysts say that the North's nuclear facility blew up, and that is why he is pursuing peace talks

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...n-ceased-bomb-tests-scientists-say/ar-AAwmwA6


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 30, 2018)

The first bit of actively, genuinely good news I've heard in a long while.

Granted: this is also why I'm pretty skeptical about it. I mean...the hate propaganda isn't as bad here as it is in the USA, but thus far, Kim got depicted as a tyrant who let his own population pretty much starve. This is obviously because of the trade blockades, but still: were those nuclear tests worth an embargo for? 

...but at least this is a situation where the worst that can happen is a status quo*. So...I'm cautiously optimistic to see what'll happen here. 




*okay: the _worst_ that can happen is that country leaders start believing that constantly insulting leaders of countries with a nuclear arsenal is a good way to start peace treaties. But that's not likely to happen.


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 30, 2018)

I want to believe it's happening, it's just the sudden pace at which it's happening that makes it seem unreal.
It's almost (to the public eye) like overnight Kim just woke up and was like "i'm done with this, let's go for normal relations"

It's almost textbook, sloppy story writing setup for a plot twist of betrayal.

Though I hope for the best for everything involved, there's enough problems in the world as is


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm not gonna celebrate till it's official, but progress is progress.

However, lets not forget that Kim Jong Un is a monster, he's sentenced many people to horrific deaths, and has locked up the families of people he dislikes in concentration camps. The fact that he's willing to give up nukes doesn't make him a good dude


----------



## Navonod (Apr 30, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'm not gonna celebrate till it's official, but progress is progress.
> 
> However, lets not forget that Kim Jong Un is a monster, he's sentenced many people to horrific deaths, and has locked up the families of people he dislikes in concentration camps. The fact that he's willing to give up nukes doesn't make him a good dude


No one said that he is good. It's just a step in the right direction.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2018)

Hm, interesting.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 30, 2018)

They really were at war, like killing each other? Or like Russia and Japan: just to lazy to sign peace treaty, even tho were communicating well?


----------



## Taffy (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm South Korean. Adopted. Asian American, I have my citizenship.

I dearly want this to be true.


----------



## cots (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess the pressure the current administration put on North Korea worked out. I'm glad there won't be a war.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

What if nk is just getting close to sk to get a better shot at the us


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 30, 2018)

Reploid said:


> They really were at war, like killing each other? Or like Russia and Japan: just to lazy to sign peace treaty, even tho were communicating well?


From what I understand, more like East and West Germany up until the wall fell.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> After 70 years of war, North Korea and South Korea have formally announced intentions to end the conflict between them. A replacement of the armistice which ended military operations, with a formal peace treaty, will be discussed in future meetings along with denuclearization.
> 
> Two Koreas Agree to End Seven-Decade War, Pursue Denuclearization - Bloomberg https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-end-war-this-year-pursue-denuclearization




Haha, you buy that story ? North Korean will bring it back and ruin South Korea again. There is no peace.. Never. You watch. I smell the rat in the near future. Yeah, something is going on with North Korea. Even, South Korea president worried about that. He knew. No, dont celebrate it.. It is not going to be much longer anyway.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Haha, you buy that story ? North Korean will bring it back and ruin South Korea again. There is no peace.. Never. You watch. I smell the rat in the near future. Yeah, something is going on with North Korea. Even, South Korea president worried about that. He knew. No, dont celebrate it.. It is not going to be much longer anyway.


But I want to celebrate it. 
And if the war is declared again I will also celebrate it. 
I just want to celebrate, no matter the reason don't forbid me to celebrate!


----------



## bodefuceta (Apr 30, 2018)

Trump gets nobel prize as per South korean president's request, or the nobel committee is officially a commie fraud.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 30, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Haha, you buy that story ? North Korean will bring it back and ruin South Korea again. There is no peace.. Never. You watch. I smell the rat in the near future. Yeah, something is going on with North Korea. Even, South Korea president worried about that. He knew. No, dont celebrate it.. It is not going to be much longer anyway.


I’m gonna take it at face value. He says he wants peace and I believe it. NK is falling apart due to heavy sanctions, and even China is weary of KJU antics. This isn’t about him turning benevolent, it’s more about the DPRK being accepted as a legitimate government among world nations. This opportunity won’t last if they continue nuclear proliferation and isolationist positions. Skepticism is healthy in this instance though. After a long history of deception and animosity, how could people not be skeptical?


----------



## Daniel72 (Apr 30, 2018)

As a very anxious South Korean person, I just think they're just trying to calm us down and just start a war or nuke us someday.




I'm scared help


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I’m gonna take it at face value. He says he wants peace and I believe it. NK is falling apart due to heavy sanctions, and even China is weary of KJU antics. This isn’t about him turning benevolent, it’s more about the DPRK being accepted as a legitimate government among world nations. This opportunity won’t last if they continue nuclear proliferation and isolationist positions. Skepticism is healthy in this instance though. After a long history of deception and animosity, how could people not be skeptical?



Okay. I dont believe it at all. Keep it in mind. You will see.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 30, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Okay. I dont believe it at all. Keep it in mind. You will see.


I think we all will see. I hope you're wrong and I'm sure you do too. If not, it's WW3 most likely.


----------



## Leobgood (Apr 30, 2018)

Please don't post Fake news on a gaming website.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I think we all will see. I hope you're wrong and I'm sure you do too. If not, it's WW3 most likely.



LOL. I am not right and I am not wrong. I just know it will. WW3 ? Nah. It wont happen. The peace ? No, never will. This World is getting bad. Human is at fault for hate and violence.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 30, 2018)

It seems Trump has really been the driving force in uniting the two sides against him


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 30, 2018)

Taffy said:


> please be real
> PLEASE BE REAL


It is real its all over the news and everything


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Apr 30, 2018)

That's great!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 30, 2018)

peace and love is the answer, i am happy about this one.
peace for the world


----------



## urherenow (Apr 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Very true, and that's even worse, because it means Trump still has time to potentially fuck it up.


Shut your hate trap already.  Trump might be a loose cannon, but he has accomplished more good than any person like you is willing to admit. He has actually WORKED towards everything he promised in his campaign, and has failed to accomplish only what the democraps have blocked him on. The POTUS is not a king or an emperor. He can't act alone. Having more of one party than the other in the congress does NOT mean that everything wanted by the majority can be accomplished. Our government was set up that way on purpose. You can only have a guaranteed result with a super-majority (Republicans don't have it).

 Whether you like it or not, even the leaders involved THEMSELVES give credit to Trump. deal with it. The only thing screwing things up are people like you who still try to fight him the whole way, and can't face reality and just work with it.

I don't care for his personality, except that he is not a politician. That seems to be a good thing. Review the list of the first freaking year in office and ask yourself, why do you really hate him so much? You're a sheep, that's why.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...p-achievements-11-obama-legacy-items-repealed

And by the way, he does this without taking any of taxpayer's money. He recieves a pay check because the POTUS is required to have one. But He donates it back


----------



## Viri (Apr 30, 2018)

bodefuceta said:


> Trump gets nobel prize as per South korean president's request, or the nobel committee is officially a commie fraud.


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...-prize-says-south-korean-president-2018-04-30

If Trump won it, then we'd have two Presidents in a row who won a Nobel Peace prize. IF the Korean war ends, Trump will win it for being a huge help in ending it. And Obama won it for, ummm, for reasons!

Personally, I would love to see the Korean war end, but I think people are jumping the gun a bit with this whole Nobel Peace prize. But hey, Obama won it for reasons, so yeah.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2018)

urherenow said:


> He has actually WORKED towards everything he promised in his campaign


Citation needed on that one.  I've never seen Trump out of Mar-A-Lago more than two days in a row, and so far he's passed one (1) piece of legislation which was nothing more than a corporate welfare handout.  Seems like that's the only legislation he'll have passed in all four years at this rate, assuming he even makes it four.



urherenow said:


> And by the way, he does this without taking any of taxpayer's money. He recieves a pay check because the POTUS is required to have one. But He donates it back


I really hope you don't believe that bullshit.  Not only is he taking every cent he can get from the office, he's taking taxpayer money through secret service frequenting his businesses.  Trump has always been a conman and he's still conning his voter base to this day.


----------



## Anfroid (May 1, 2018)

Damn, I blame Trump for this peace. How dare he do this to the world.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2018)

Anfroid said:


> Damn, I blame Trump for this peace. How dare he do this to the world.


No need for blame or credit to Trump, check my last post on page two.  Chinese geologists found that N. Korea's nuclear test site collapsed, so of course they're going to pull a 180 when they have no cards left to play.


----------



## Anfroid (May 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> No need for blame or credit to Trump, check my last post on page two.  Chinese geologists found that N. Korea's nuclear test site collapsed, so of course they're going to pull a 180 when they have no cards left to play.


I can blame whoever I want, thank you very much.


----------



## urherenow (May 1, 2018)

like it or not, even the LEADERS who are actually involved give credit to Trump.


Xzi said:


> Citation needed on that one.  I've never seen Trump out of Mar-A-Lago more than two days in a row, and so far he's passed one (1) piece of legislation which was nothing more than a corporate welfare handout.  Seems like that's the only legislation he'll have passed in all four years at this rate, assuming he even makes it four.
> 
> 
> I really hope you don't believe that bullshit.  Not only is he taking every cent he can get from the office, he's taking taxpayer money through secret service frequenting his businesses.  Trump has always been a conman and he's still conning his voter base to this day.


Already posted a link to first year accomplishments. ALL news sources, even the ones that bash him every day (you should ask for a job with one), have already provided the news of him donating his checks. Heck, at least a couple of them were big dog & Pony shows in front of the news cameras. He's an egotistical maniac, and you know this. You're living under a rock if you think you can deny any of it.



Xzi said:


> No need for blame or credit to Trump, check my last post on page two.  Chinese geologists found that N. Korea's nuclear test site collapsed, so of course they're going to pull a 180 when they have no cards left to play.


Were you a part of the talks between Moon and Kim? NO? guess what? Moon was. He is the FIRST person that credited Trump. Forget the rock. You live in a fantasy land. Say hi to Kerby for me.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2018)

urherenow said:


> Already posted a link to first year accomplishments.


You could've just listed all of them out like I did since it's a very short list.  One piece of legislation, that's it.  Any other "accomplishments" have been all about pissing on the poor in one way or another.



urherenow said:


> Were you a part of the talks between Moon and Kim? NO? guess what? Moon was. He is the FIRST person that credited Trump. Forget the rock. You live in a fantasy land. Say hi to Kerby for me.


Yeah, people were jumping to conclusions before all the information had come in.  This is the problem with the 24-hour news cycle.  Another problem is when people reject new information because it doesn't fit a narrative they're trying to build *cough.*


----------



## osaka35 (May 1, 2018)

We can get rid of all those landmines as well. This is great news. I am suspicious since it's north korea, but it's a good step.



deinonychus71 said:


> You know, I'm far from being a Trump supporter, but in order to end this bipartisanship in the U.S., someday people will have to admit the other side can do things that have a positive impact.
> 
> North Korea for the first time was confronted to an American president who had no problem threatening and bullying them in the first place, up to having the balls to meet Kim Jon Un in person (and even if that doesn't happen, it's still important). Trump shows muscles by default, and then offers to discuss (a businessman's gotta talk business...)
> And compared to the Americans, South Korea suddenly didn't sound that bad to talk to. North Korea wants to be known and respected as equals to the other international actors, and in a way, Trump did help with that.
> ...


"Oh god, please anyone but trump" is a great platform to build a campaign on lol. But I'm guessing it has more to do with the collapse of the nuclear stuff than fear of having to interact with trump.


----------



## urherenow (May 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> pissing on the poor in one way or another.


Bwahahaha! How old are you? You must not have any stocks or a 401K. Poor people who actually work for a living are rejoicing in what this administration is doing. And unemployment is the lowest it's been in how long? 17 years? Yea, it's at 4.1%. But you keep thinking the poor are getting pissed on...


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> Bwahahaha! How old are you? You must not have any stocks or a 401K. Poor people who actually work for a living are rejoicing in what this administration is doing. And unemployment is the lowest it's been in how long? 17 years? Yea, it's at 4.1%. But you keep thinking the poor are getting pissed on...


Why the fuck would I be invested in the stock market right now?  It's incredibly volatile with Donny Alzheimer's in charge.  Since you weren't aware of that I'm guessing you're not much of an investor yourself.

Poor people who work for a living got completely fucked over by Trump's corporate tax handouts.  National debt goes up, and the working poor are the ones who have to foot the bill.  Even GWB gave more back to the middle and lower classes with his tax cuts.

I'm not sure what basis you have for crediting Trump on unemployment, but he's really done nothing to affect that one way or another.  It's been steadily declining for years now, although this last month saw unemployment rise a bit.


----------



## urherenow (May 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Why the fuck would I be invested in the stock market right now?  It's incredibly volatile with Donny Alzheimer's in charge.  Since you weren't aware of that I'm guessing you're not much of an investor yourself.
> 
> Poor people who work for a living got completely fucked over by Trump's corporate tax handouts.  National debt goes up, and the working poor are the ones who have to foot the bill.  Even GWB gave more back to the middle and lower classes with his tax cuts.
> 
> I'm not sure what basis you have for crediting Trump on unemployment, but he's really done nothing to affect that one way or another.  It's been steadily declining for years now, although this last month saw unemployment rise a bit.


Dude... the stock market would have to drop another 3,700 points just to be even with the day before his inauguration. The market is always in flux. It hasn't been this damn good in a very long time. You don't know what you're talking about.
"
Here's a list of S&P 500 companies, citing the tax-cut as a motivation, that have announced "bonus" payouts to workers. (The list does not include companies that are giving pay raises or 401(k) boosts.

*Alaska Airlines *

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 19,000

*American Airlines*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 130,000

*Apple*

Bonus: $2,500 in company stock

Employees getting bonus: most of 138,126 employees worldwide

*AT&T*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 200,000

*Bank of America*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 145,000

*BB&T *

Bonus: $1,200

Employees getting bonus: 27,000

*Citizens Financial*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 12,500

*Comcast*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 100,000

*Comerica*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 4,500

*Discover Financial Services*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 15,000

*FedEx*

Bonus: NA

Employees getting bonus: NA

*Fifth Third Bank*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 13,500

*Hartford Financial Services*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 9,500

*Home Depot*

Bonus: $200 to $1,000

Employees getting bonus: Vast majority of 40,000

*Kansas City Southern*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 6,485

*Navient*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 6,566

*PNC Financial Services Group*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 47,500

*Royal Caribbean *

Bonus: Company stock equivalent to 5% of pay

Employees getting bonus: 66,000

*Southwest Airlines*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 55,000

*Starbucks*

Bonus: $500 to $2,000 in company stock

Employees getting bonus: 150,000

*Thermo Fisher Scientific*

Bonus: $500

Employees getting bonus: N/A

*Travelers Companies*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 14,000

*Total System Services*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 11,500

*U.S. Bancorp*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 60,000

*Verizon*

Bonus: 25 shares of company stock for part-time workers

            50 shares of company stock for full-time workers

            Based on Feb. 1 closing stock price

Employees getting bonus: 153,000

*Walmart*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 40,000

*Walt Disney*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus:125,000

*Waste Management*

Bonus: $2,000

Employees getting bonus: 34,000

*Zions Bancorp*

Bonus: $1,000

Employees getting bonus: 80% of workforce


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> The market is always in flux. It hasn't been this damn good in a very long time. You don't know what you're talking about.


It was far more stable last year, now it dips heavily every time the orange fuckwad tweets.  Definitely not worth sticking it out right now.



urherenow said:


> Here's a list of S&P 500 companies, citing the tax-cut as a motivation, that have announced "bonus" payouts to workers. (The list does not include companies that are giving pay raises or 401(k) boosts.


I didn't ask for that, and it's certainly no indicator on how the Trump administration treats the lower classes in general, but uhh thanks I guess.  Good to know a few companies didn't keep all the millions for their CEOs.

If Trump wanted to give more money to the workers directly with his tax cuts, that was obviously an option.  Leaving it up to the corporations to decide how much the workers get is folly.


----------



## urherenow (May 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It was far more stable last year, now it dips heavily every time the orange fuckwad tweets.  Definitely not worth sticking it out right now.
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for that, and it's certainly no indicator on how the Trump administration treats the lower classes in general, but uhh thanks I guess.  Good to know a few companies didn't keep all the millions for their CEOs.
> ...


The 2 points were 1) His tax cut did create more jobs, and 2)If you already had investments in the markets, and in many cases a 401K, you're doing much better now than in the previous FEW administrations. You need to put your problems with his personality aside and take a look at what's ACTUALLY HAPPENING. Everyone loves to bash him, regardless of the fact that we are doing better with him. What's sad is that everyone would somehow be worse off, yet happier, if Hillary had one. Makes no sense. He's not only causing positive change despite his ignorant rants, but he would be making even more positive change if congress would simply work WITH him.


----------



## Viri (May 2, 2018)

But, it was her turn!


----------



## Xathya (May 2, 2018)

i wonder if the means of teh end of war is kim yov un is not longser leadserboard of north koreas steam


----------



## xpoverzion (May 2, 2018)

In other words... South Korea now has to absorb millions of impoverished North Koreans.   This is Kim Jongs strategy to undermine the South Korean economy with his impoverished nation, and to eventually take over South Korea.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> The 2 points were 1) His tax cut did create more jobs, and 2)If you already had investments in the markets, and in many cases a 401K, you're doing much better now than in the previous FEW administrations. You need to put your problems with his personality aside and take a look at what's ACTUALLY HAPPENING. Everyone loves to bash him, regardless of the fact that we are doing better with him. What's sad is that everyone would somehow be worse off, yet happier, if Hillary had one. Makes no sense. He's not only causing positive change despite his ignorant rants, but he would be making even more positive change if congress would simply work WITH him.


1. There's no evidence of job creation due to the tax cuts, all you posted was existing workers receiving bonuses determined by their employers.  2. The market did well, and was much more stable, under Obama.  As I said, now is a really bad time for potential investors.  The rich get richer, sure, and especially those with insider information, but little else changes.

You need to stop ignoring all Trump's problems and look at what's ACTUALLY HAPPENING.  The US's image on the world stage has gone to shit, we're no longer a leader in important sectors like renewable energy, and we're on the fast track to another economic crash/recession with Trump repealing all the financial protections put in place after the '08 crash.  Congress is owned by Trump's party, the reason for being unable to accomplish anything is purely incompetence.


----------



## urherenow (May 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> 1. There's no evidence of job creation due to the tax cuts, all you posted was existing workers receiving bonuses determined by their employers.  2. The market did well, and was much more stable, under Obama.  As I said, now is a really bad time for potential investors.  The rich get richer, sure, and especially those with insider information, but little else changes.
> 
> You need to stop ignoring all Trump's problems and look at what's ACTUALLY HAPPENING.  The US's image on the world stage has gone to shit, we're no longer a leader in important sectors like renewable energy, and we're on the fast track to another economic crash/recession with Trump repealing all the financial protections put in place after the '08 crash.  Congress is owned by Trump's party, the reason for being unable to accomplish anything is purely incompetence.


You're incompetent. Republicans do not have a supermajority. They couldn't pass shit without democrats giving a thumbs up, even if every last Republican showed up and voted yes on something. Go back to school.

and no evidence of more jobs? What about having the lowest unemployment rate in 17 years don't you understand?


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> You're incompetent. Republicans do not have a supermajority. They couldn't pass shit without democrats giving a thumbs up, even if every last Republican showed up and voted. Go back to school.


Rofl, someone's a bit testy.  Obama accomplished more under a Congress and Senate controlled in the majority by the opposition, your excuse is poor at best.  But that's all we've gotten so far from this administration's supporters: excuses.  Oh, and "what about Hillary?"



urherenow said:


> and no evidence of more jobs? What about having the lowest unemployment rate in 17 years don't you understand?


So you want to give the tax cuts credit for roughly three consecutive years of decreased unemployment prior to the cuts being passed?  You're free to accept whatever crazy logic you want, but that doesn't quite mesh with me.


----------



## urherenow (May 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Rofl, someone's a bit testy.  Obama accomplished more under a Congress and Senate controlled in the majority by the opposition, your excuse is poor at best.  But that's all we've gotten so far from this administration's supporters: excuses.  Oh, and "what about Hillary?"
> 
> 
> So you want to give the tax cuts credit for roughly three consecutive years of decreased unemployment prior to the cuts being passed?  You're free to accept whatever crazy logic you want, but that doesn't quite mesh with me.


The people involved don't even mesh with you. Moon himself stated Trump deserves the award. But you know better. Small businesses stating exactly what I'm trying to tell you : https://www.usatoday.com/story/opin...-trump-tax-cuts-gary-rabine-column/340627002/

You don't care. You just hate the man, and that's all you see. Try Googling increased jobs and tax cuts. All you'll seem to find is countless commentaries stating the same crap that you're regurgitating... from BEFORE it was signed into law or had time to start taking effect. What stories to you see recently about it (besides the one I just linked)? None. Crickets. Because there's nobody able to say "I told you so". It's not news if you can't bash Trump.

I'm done on this subject. You'd bash the man if he donated a kidney to save the pope.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> I'm done on this subject. You'd bash the man if he donated a kidney to save the pope.


Donate a kidney to him?  Trump fuckin' got in a twitter war with the pope once man, you're killin' me.  

You must read a lot of opinion pieces, but Trump is not the great businessman he claims to be.  He never was.  He bankrupt _two_ casinos, and he failed to sell steak and football _to Americans._  And that was back when he still had his wits about him.  Now he's very clearly slipping into early dementia/Alzheimer's, and he's only going to get more erratic and useless as time goes on.  Impeachment sooner rather than later would be merciful.


----------



## Viri (May 2, 2018)

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/2/north-korea-releases-us-detainees-bows-another-tru/

Hurray!


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/2/north-korea-releases-us-detainees-bows-another-tru/
> 
> Hurray!


Yes, they'll be giving in to any demands at this point.  Again, N. Korea lost their only bargaining chip on the world stage when their nuclear test site collapsed.


----------



## Xzi (May 16, 2018)

Like I said, if anybody can fuck this up, it's the Trump administration.  Yesterday North Korea canceled scheduled talks with South Korea and warned the US over joint military exercises occurring near their country:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-...g&ns_mchannel=social&ns_linkname=news_central

Today, John Bolton, Trump's warhawk National Security Advisor, was running his fat fucking mouth on TV and angered North Korea again:

https://www.thedailybeast.com/north-korea-denounces-bolton-threatens-to-walk-away-from-trump-summit

So the talks are looking less and less likely to happen at all, and if North Korea does show, they're not going to come to the table willing to concede everything up front like I'm sure Trump expects.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Like I said, if anybody can fuck this up, it's the Trump administration.  Yesterday North Korea canceled scheduled talks with South Korea and warned the US over joint military exercises occurring near their country:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-...g&ns_mchannel=social&ns_linkname=news_central
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'm not a Trump suppoter or fan by any means, but this sounds more like NK playing people like usual.
I don't think Trump ever deserved a Peace Nobel prize, like many requested, but I also don't think he fucked this up. It's just the usual NK nonsense.


----------



## Xzi (May 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> To be honest, I'm not a Trump suppoter or fan by any means, but this sounds more like NK playing people like usual.
> I don't think Trump ever deserved a Peace Nobel prize, like many requested, but I also don't think he fucked this up. It's just the usual NK nonsense.


Everybody knows you don't take a victory lap before you've finalized anything, but that's what Bolton was essentially doing on TV.  TBH I doubt they even care that much if North Korea walks away from negotiations altogether, that would give Trump and Bolton their first target for war back.  As it is they're stuck threatening Iran, and that would be a much messier conflict.  Not that we should be looking to start another war anywhere, but that's your typical Republican re-election tactic.

There was a NY Magazine article basically reflecting your sentiments, though:

'North Korea surprises Trump administration by acting like North Korea again'

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/05/north-korea-threatens-cancel-trump-summit.html


----------



## iwabo (May 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> It's just the usual NK nonsense.



How is not wanting to end up like Libya nonsense? If you are in peace talks and the opposing party is doing military exercises near your border that's very much provoking, just how it was provoking when NK used to fire missiles in Japanese airspace. Of course NK is playing them, but they have a solid ground to stand on because USA foreign politics are worse than ever.


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2018)

The US summit meeting with North Korea has been canceled, Trump claims over North Korean "hostility."

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44242558

Page 1, I done *CALL'T IT.*


----------



## Hanafuda (May 25, 2018)

Did you call this?

https://twitter.com/business/status/999780866967703558







I have no idea where this goes, but that's one very fast cave.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 25, 2018)

The shithole neocons Trump has no choice but to surround himself with sabotaged this. It was bad for business. They absolutely refuse to throw away the option of pretending NK is some kind of credible threat in order to start a war when needed.


----------



## Xzi (May 25, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Did you call this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/business/status/999780866967703558
> 
> ...


You realize this means KJU is playing Donnie, since Trump is now the stubborn one unwilling to meet, and N Korea come out looking like the diplomatic adults in the room.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 25, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You realize this means KJU is playing Donnie, since Trump is now the stubborn one unwilling to meet, and N Korea come out looking like the diplomatic adults in the room.



That's not what this looks like at all.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2018)

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Xzi (May 25, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> That's not what this looks like at all.


If you say so.  Trump canceled the meeting, not N Korea.  Pence said some dumb shit publicly so they fired back verbally, but I'm sure the Trump admin knew what would happen in the first place.  Anything to get a war before 2020, just like GWB.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 25, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Did you call this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/business/status/999780866967703558
> 
> ...


Erm...I have no idea what you're suggesting with these reports, but it's not a secret that the US blew up the deal. The Trump administration didn't like the fact that Kim Jong-Un doesn't want to be threatened*. The response from the North Korean minister (Chu Son Hui) was that they weren't about to drop to their knees in order to talk the USA. Okay, he also called Mike Pence's sayings dumb, but that's pretty hard to deny.

Donald's tweet in this regard doesn't make sense. It could have meant something after the meeting and there were terms to begin with, but as it stands it's just a childish way to deflect blame.

*Mike Pence said basically "make a deal with us or you'll end up the same as Khadaffi". Kind of strange that it wasn't Trump himself making this sort of blunder.


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2018)

And it seems like it's going to back on again
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...ingapore-prepare-case-trump/story?id=55456142
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/26/politics/north-and-south-korean-leaders-meet-again/index.html

We also leaned there was actually a few things happening before this that lead to the cancellation
North korea not answering phones after repeated contact attempts, they also just never showed up at a meeting for top officials from each country that was supposed to happen in Singapore to iron out the details on the June 12 summit
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/25/politics/north-korea-trump-summit-singapore-intl/index.html

That along with North Korea threatening both South Korea and the US within the last week lead to it.


----------



## Xzi (May 26, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> And it seems like it's going to back on again
> https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...ingapore-prepare-case-trump/story?id=55456142
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/26/politics/north-and-south-korean-leaders-meet-again/index.html


Neither of these articles suggest that.  The first one is an "in case" thing, and the second one means they prefer meeting with S Korea to meeting with the US, as that's already happened several times.



Joe88 said:


> We also leaned there was actually a few things happening before this that lead to the cancellation
> North korea not answering phones after repeated contact attempts, they also just never showed up at a meeting for top officials from each country that was supposed to happen in Singapore to iron out the details on the June 12 summit
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/25/politics/north-korea-trump-summit-singapore-intl/index.html


They didn't start beefing over nothing.  The Trump administration started doing victory laps on TV as soon as the meeting was declared, acting like they got everything they wanted out of a deal that hadn't been made yet.  Idiocy.



Joe88 said:


> That along with North Korea threatening both South Korea and the US within the last week lead to it.


After Pence threatened N Korea, you mean.  Convenient to ignore that the people who canceled the meeting also helped blow it up.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2018)

now officially back on

The Latest: President Trump says his meeting with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un is back on for June 12. https://t.co/c7b53s1rm4— The Associated Press (@AP) June 1, 2018


----------



## Old (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Neither of these articles suggest that.  The first one is an "in case" thing, and the second one means they prefer meeting with S Korea to meeting with the US, as that's already happened several times.
> 
> 
> They didn't start beefing over nothing.  The Trump administration started doing victory laps on TV as soon as the meeting was declared, acting like they got everything they wanted out of a deal that hadn't been made yet.  Idiocy.
> ...



Say, wanna buy a truckload of 'commemorative coins' (LOL), super cheap??   Kim is playing the orange oaf life a fiddle, for all to see!  "Nobel Prize", can you even IMAGINE?!  







The dotard is coming more unglued by the hour/day -- a glorious time to be alive!  
#TrumpTapes


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> now officially back on
> 
> https://twitter.com/AP/status/1002624671571988480


Glad we're back to meeting with adversaries after Trump declared a trade war on our allies.  I'd say one step forward, two steps back, but the two steps back always comes first with this administration.


----------



## Old (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Glad we're back to meeting with adversaries after Trump declared a trade war on our allies.  I'd say one step forward, two steps back, but the two steps back always comes first with this administration.



"Administration", lol.  You must've meant 'clan of mafioso grifters'.  Between his detached, guilt-soaked ramblings & sundowning, I sincerely doubt if he could even recall what he had for breakfast.
(Sack-o-McBurgers?)


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like the meeting went well. Something along the lines of “security guarantees” were promised in exchange for “complete de-nuclearization.” No details as to what those terms entail yet.


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

Ugh, another embarrassment on the global stage.  (G7 cringefest, anyone?)  Lil' Kim played the dotard, yet _again_, for all the world to see.  Once we're rid of the demented oaf and the White House has been adequately bleached & scrubbed, it's time for the fatboy to meet Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 13, 2018)

Regardless of what your view on President Trump is, the road is being paved for North Korea to come out of isolation and stop killing and starving its people. 

Honestly, Trump could ban guns, create universal healthcare, free college education, promote gender fluidity, and I’m pretty sure you’d still bitch and moan incessantly. 

Why can’t you be objective here? Much is to be gained for the interest of world peace. Is he an asshole? Yes. Is he divisive? Yes. But this is an accomplishment regardless. As it pans out, the Doomsday Clock gets pushed farther back. How is that bad?


----------



## Viri (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Regardless of what your view on President Trump is, the road is being paved for North Korea to come out of isolation and stop killing and starving its people.
> 
> Honestly, Trump could ban guns, create universal healthcare, free college education, promote gender fluidity, and I’m pretty sure you’d still bitch and moan incessantly.
> 
> Why can’t you be objective here? Much is to be gained for the interest of world peace. Is he an asshole? Yes. Is he divisive? Yes. But this is an accomplishment regardless. As it pans out, the Doomsday Clock gets pushed farther back. How is that bad?


He'd cure cancer, and they'd complain about him putting doctors out of work.  It's fun to watch them bitch though.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Why can’t you be objective here? Much is to be gained for the interest of world peace. Is he an asshole? Yes. Is he divisive? Yes. But this is an accomplishment regardless. As it pans out, the Doomsday Clock gets pushed farther back. How is that bad?


What accomplishment?  Trump didn't get a guarantee on anything, and he made a lot of key concessions.  He went into this promising the world and came out with his tail between his legs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2018)

We all know that people really bash Trump for not being a liberal, another Clinton or another Obama.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> We all know that people really bash Trump for not being a liberal, another Clinton or another Obama.


Dude, Trump's not even another GWB.  People bash Trump because he acts like a fucking toddler.  Competent world leaders piss him off because they call him out for it, then he runs to little Kim for solace and gives away every bargaining chip the US had.  Sad.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Dude, Trump's not even another GWB.  People bash Trump because he acts like a fucking toddler.  Competent world leaders piss him off because they call him out for it, then he runs to little Kim for solace and gives away every bargaining chip.  Sad.



People hated GWB for not being liberal or having liberal beliefs, so...


----------



## Viri (Jun 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> We all know that people really bash Trump for not being a liberal, another Clinton or another Obama.


Shut up you sexist bigot, IT WAS HER TURN!



Spoiler


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> People hated GWB for not being liberal or having liberal beliefs, so...


Yeah, it wasn't the trillions in wasted spending on pointless wars.  Or the economic crash/recession caused by regulatory repeal.  Not at all.  /s

Trump's trying to speedrun that second part and add tariffs to the mix.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> Shut up you sexist bigot, IT WAS HER TURN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Blah blah blah blah. Clinton can blow it.  Try again.




Xzi said:


> Yeah, it wasn't the trillions in wasted spending on pointless wars.  Or the economic crash/recession caused by regulatory repeal.  Not at all.



And yet when Obamacare cost the economy 800 billion dollars, no one batted an eye. Talk about a shitty failure of a healthcare system. If Obamacare is so "affordable" why can't I afford it?


----------



## Viri (Jun 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Blah blah blah blah.  Try again.


The "blue wave" is coming, and we're going to impeach Drumpf, and all his sexist cis white male bigots! Then it'll finally be her turn! You will be saying Madame President! Better watch out, Mueller is coming for Drumpf and his Nazi party!


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet when Obamacare cost the economy 800 billion dollars, no one batted an eye. Talk about a shitty failure of a healthcare system. If Obamacare is so "affordable" why can't I afford it?


I'm not playing the "whataboutism" game, there's no comparing GWB or Trump to Obama, a competent adult.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> What accomplishment?  Trump didn't get a guarantee on anything, and he made a lot of key concessions.  He went into this promising the world and came out with his tail between his legs.


This is denial, but it’s whatever. I won’t discuss politics with you anymore because you refuse to acknowledge any points outside of your own personal views. I think you’re a good guy, I really do and I enjoy our conversations on gaming. But even as a center-left individual, I have trouble finding common ground with you when it comes to Trump. He sucks, so I’ll take the good where I can. Hope needs fuel every once in awhile.


----------



## bitjacker (Jun 13, 2018)

Do any of you think this is real?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> The "blue wave" is coming, and we're going to impeach Drumpf, and all his sexist cis white male bigots! Then it'll finally be her turn! You will be saying Madame President! Better watch out, Mueller is coming for Drumpf and his Nazi party!



The hell I will. Clinton can suck it for all I care. I couldn't give two shits about her or her autofellating husband.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> This is denial, but it’s whatever. I won’t discuss politics with you anymore because you refuse to acknowledge any points outside of your own personal views. I think you’re a good guy, I really do and I enjoy our conversations on gaming. But even as a center-left individual, I have trouble finding common ground with you when it comes to Trump. He sucks, so I’ll take the good where I can. Hope needs fuel every once in awhile.


I'm still waiting on the good.  He says he's going to sign a law protecting state marijuana regulations/laws, so if that happens I'll give him credit.  You're seriously giving him credit for nothing here, though, he promised a deal better than Iran in North Korea.  He came away with no US inspections, a halt to US/South Korean military exercises, and no guarantee of de-nuclearization.

It's not a hopeful sign that Trump treats the leaders of North Korea, China, and Russia far better than he treats any other country or US ally.  You'll have to find hope elsewhere.


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Regardless of what your view on President Trump is, the road is being paved for North Korea to come out of isolation and stop killing and starving its people.
> 
> Honestly, Trump could ban guns, create universal healthcare, free college education, promote gender fluidity, and I’m pretty sure you’d still bitch and moan incessantly.
> 
> Why can’t you be objective here? Much is to be gained for the interest of world peace. Is he an asshole? Yes. Is he divisive? Yes. But this is an accomplishment regardless. As it pans out, the Doomsday Clock gets pushed farther back. How is that bad?



LOL.  This level of ignorance is almost shocking; I'm never quite sure if the trumpers really _believe_ his idiotic propaganda farce, or if they are simply just low-rent trolls.  (shrug)   You've been had, and you're utterly clueless regarding the reality of the situation.  A crime family is currently occupying the White House.  The dotard did nothing - _nothing_ - in North Korea other than pose for a few photos & attempt to distract from his impending indictment.  Kim, along with the rest of the world, is laughing.  His nuclear program will continue on, unfettered.
Say, did you know Manafort is being indicted on Friday?  Cohen the fixer is cracking by the hour, it's not looking good for the drumpf klan. 
#KARMA


----------



## xpoverzion (Jun 13, 2018)

This is the worst thing that could ever happen to South Korea.  Now S. Korea's economy will have to absorb one of the most impoverished nations in the world.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> This is the worst thing that could ever happen to South Korea.  Now S. Korea's economy will have to absorb one of the most impoverished nations in the world.


They weren't even aware that Trump was going to concede joint military exercises.  Made the US and South Korea look weak.  One meeting and Trump's willing to give up everything just because he was placed at the G7 kiddie table.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> This is the worst thing that could ever happen to South Korea.  Now S. Korea's economy will have to absorb one of the most impoverished nations in the world.


There were no talks of unification of the korea's


----------



## xpoverzion (Jun 13, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> There were no talks of unification of the korea's


Sure, but you know that unification is going to be on the long term agenda.  If it's not, and helping North Korea economically is not on the table, then what incentive did N. Korea have to head down this route?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> LOL.  This level of ignorance is almost shocking; I'm never quite sure if the trumpers really _believe_ his idiotic propaganda farce, or if they are simply just low-rent trolls.  (shrug)   You've been had, and you're utterly clueless regarding the reality of the situation.  A crime family is currently occupying the White House.  The dotard did nothing - _nothing_ - in North Korea other than pose for a few photos & attempt to distract from his impending indictment.  Kim, along with the rest of the world, is laughing.  His nuclear program will continue on, unfettered.
> Say, did you know Manafort is being indicted on Friday?  Cohen the fixer is cracking by the hour, it's not looking good for the drumpf klan.
> #KARMA


Excuse me? Are you insinuating something here or attempting to insult me?


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Excuse me? Are you insinuating something here or attempting to insult me?



 

Annnnyhow, continue to enjoy life in your dark cave, and whatever you do, keep those eyes closed & those ears plugged!  Bye bye!


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> Annnnyhow, continue to enjoy life in your dark cave, and whatever you do, keep those eyes closed & those ears plugged!  Bye bye!


Oh ok. Insults. Carry on keyboard warrior.


----------



## kingfrost (Jun 13, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Oh ok. Insults. Carry on keyboard warrior.



Everyone who posts anything on the internet is a keyboard warriors. 

I would love if this plays out but it literally won't. North Korea is not going to change its course of action when it's getting everything it wants. South Korea just had huge corruption revealed in it's government not that long ago so it's really unsurprising that we find ourselves here. 

We love in a post truth world now. I don't know if anyone is prepared for what that really means.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Citation needed on that one.  I've never seen Trump out of Mar-A-Lago more than two days in a row, and so far he's passed one (1) piece of legislation which was nothing more than a corporate welfare handout.  Seems like that's the only legislation he'll have passed in all four years at this rate, assuming he even makes it four.
> 
> 
> I really hope you don't believe that bullshit.  Not only is he taking every cent he can get from the office, he's taking taxpayer money through secret service frequenting his businesses.  Trump has always been a conman and he's still conning his voter base to this day.


Why the fuck would you believe that? Trump lost around 10million in net worth, making Amazon King Jeff the man with the highest net worth. If trump was trying to make money off of this, he’s failing at it


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Why the fuck would you believe that? Trump lost around 10million in net worth, making Amazon King Jeff the man with the highest net worth. If trump was trying to make money off of this, he’s failing at it


I don't think Trump has been anywhere near Bezos' current worth pretty much ever, corrupt financial gain or no.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2018)

This thread is really full of sad crying hooligans whose team lost, but this is not a football match. People grow the fuck up.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I don't think Trump has been anywhere near Bezos' current worth pretty much ever, corrupt financial gain or no.


Trump turned a small loan on 10million and made it into a billion dollar industry. Hillary got all her money from working in government. People want someone who wasn't already in the government, someone who actually had a real job before wanting to become a politician. Trump was the only pick for that


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Trump turned a small loan on 10million and made it into a billion dollar industry. Hillary got all her money from working in government. People want someone who wasn't already in the government, someone who actually had a real job before wanting to become a politician. Trump was the only pick for that



LMAO!!  Not one true statement in this entire garbled mess, tsk tsk tsk.

Facts MATTER, kids!


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> LMAO!!  Not one true statement in this entire garbled mess, tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> Facts MATTER, kids!


and the facts are....? you haven't contributed anything useful either


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2018)

The fact is that this thread is very sad. It shows how people would go to the extreme and keep changing positions and rewriting statements in order to keep whatever they are fanatics for, instead of taking a moment to think, concede, evaluate other possibilities and points of view, at least take into consideration for a mere second they might be wrong.


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> and the facts are....? you haven't contributed anything useful either



fact
fakt/
_noun_

a thing that is indisputably the case.
"the most commonly known fact about hedgehogs is that they have fleas"
synonyms: reality, actuality, certainty
In other words, the very _opposite_ of everything you just posted.  (Hillary getting all her money "working for the government", the dotard creating a "billion dollar industry" - he's actually flat broke and indebted to Russian mobsters, lol, the dotard having a "real job", etc.  All demonstrably *false*.)

Google is your friend, but HEY -- careful not to let any REALITY seep into drumpfland, eh?  Stick with the fox/Jones/breitbart narrative, damn it!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 13, 2018)

leon315 said:


> the question is: Will N.K. dispose all existing nukes??


NK does that and it becomes another 'Lybia.' A country should never get rid of what others want.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> fact
> fakt/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


im starting to think you actually have a mental problem. you haven't actually posted any proof of anything you just said. and the fact that you think donald trump got all of his money from russia, just proves how much of a brainwashed moron you actually are. He got his money from having a job, and making a business. something no one on this site could ever dream of doing. Hillary is a political hack whos claim to fame is that she's a woman so she should've won.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> He got his money from having a job, and making a business. something no one on this site could ever dream of doing.


Hey! I get my money from having a job, and making business! 
Sure it is just your average Joe with a degree amounts of money, but hey! I feel offended by that statement! /s


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> im starting to think you actually have a mental problem. you haven't actually posted any proof of anything you just said. and the fact that you think donald trump got all of his money from russia, just proves how much of a brainwashed moron you actually are. He got his money from having a job, and making a business. something no one on this site could ever dream of doing. Hillary is a political hack whos claim to fame is that she's a woman so she should've won.



Once again, sigh, *none* of this is factually accurate.  Spin, shout, spin some more, and recite all of the propaganda you'd care to; facts are indisputable.   You're not very good at this, kid.  You've been had, red pilled into a haze of willful ignorance & misplaced rage.  It's never too late to join the real world and open those eyes up. In your current state, red pilled and blind, I have no desire for further interaction with you.  

Pssssst....you know he's gonna die in Federal prison, right?  That is, of course, if he doesn't flee into reclusion in Vlad's arms.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2018)

Now the thread is turning cringeworthy....


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 13, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> NK does that and it becomes another 'Lybia.' A country should never get rid of what others want.


I have to agree. It would be crazy and suicidal to give up the one deterrent they have from being trampled over by US or its bloodthirsty allies. Same with Iran with regard to Israel.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmm...this thread isn't going so well. Can we please cut down on insinuations on fellow gbatemp members? The last two pages are more clickbait than anything about the meeting or even Korea.



brickmii82 said:


> Regardless of what your view on President Trump is, the road is being paved for North Korea to come out of isolation and stop killing and starving its people.
> 
> Honestly, Trump could ban guns, create universal healthcare, free college education, promote gender fluidity, and I’m pretty sure you’d still bitch and moan incessantly.
> 
> Why can’t you be objective here? Much is to be gained for the interest of world peace. Is he an asshole? Yes. Is he divisive? Yes. But this is an accomplishment regardless. As it pans out, the Doomsday Clock gets pushed farther back. How is that bad?


There's a lot to be said for this. I'm probably about as skeptic as @Xzi or @Old on what actually happened, but regardless of personal views or even personal agenda's of either side, this could indeed be a good thing in the end. And I'm sure no one will contest that the current political climate is better than when they were throwing war calling tweets at each other.

My local newspaper ran an interesting piece comparing this meeting between the ones between Reagan and Gorbatsjov, or between Nixon and Mao Zedong. These meetings also started a shift in the political situation between the US and the USSR/China. Be it for the better or for the worse (the USSR crumbled, China...is still slowly rising from isolation). It's that "better or worse" that makes this an important one.


Because...*sigh*...what will be the follow-up of this? It's not hard to guess that Trump wants to use this as a prime example of actual presidency (with right and reason, btw). But even if he was the most popular president ever, the press still would have the task to check things in another light. And point out things like...

-the fact that Kim backed out of earlier promises of de-nuclearisation
-those attempts were made with long preparations, strict planning and diplomacy (pretty much the opposite of Trump's known "I'll know within five minutes" approach)
-this deal was pretty much made by North Korea before it was agreed by Donald Trump (it's even unclear to what degree even his administration had any say on the matter)
-the deal leaves many blanks and uncertainties. Heh...the only concrete thing I (or rather: my news sources) can make of it is a reduction of US war games with South Korea. And it looks like S.Korea wasn't even informed of this decision
-in the end, it'll be the nuclear experts - who currently aren't allowed in the country yet - who can truly say something about actual, factual _diminished_ nuclear power of North Korea...but it's silent even about them

So...all in all, these ingredients point to something that can easily blow up in at least Trump's face. During mid-terms, or even in November...you can guarantee that the democratic opposition will put heavy question marks with those achievements. And unless Kim _says_ something stupid (as opposed to, say...just keep his nuclear arsenal and act like he's co-operating). Trump will either have to believe his opposition (erm...not really likely, given the track record) or ally with what's basically an enemy against a part of the American population.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 13, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hey! I get my money from having a job, and making business!
> Sure it is just your average Joe with a degree amounts of money, but hey! I feel offended by that statement! /s


i


Old said:


> Once again, sigh, *none* of this is factually accurate.  Spin, shout, spin some more, and recite all of the propaganda you'd care to; facts are indisputable.   You're not very good at this, kid.  You've been had, red pilled into a haze of willful ignorance & misplaced rage.  It's never too late to join the real world and open those eyes up. In your current state, red pilled and blind, I have no desire for further interaction with you.
> 
> Pssssst....you know he's gonna die in Federal prison, right?  That is, of course, if he doesn't flee into reclusion in Vlad's arms.


im going to laugh my ass off when he wins again in 2020, because everyone with half a brain knows Mueller has nothing. If what you say is true, that trump gets all his money from russia, dont you think the FBI would've found it already? And wow, literally everything on that list is actually giving me brain cancer. "accused of rape of a 13yo". wow you guys go low, but hey moron, Bill Clinton actually DID rape people. And theres a huge difference between "accused" and "we proved he did it". I could accuse you of raping some 3 year old, would that mean you did it? of course not. I think im done here, can't argue with someone who's so disconnected from reality he wants the country to fail just to see someone who never should have been allowed to win succeed.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

This is really the only statement that came out of yesterday that matters:

https://twitter.com/cnnbrk/status/1006473156868091904



			
				CNN video footage said:
			
		

> Trump says he trusts Kim Jong Un. And if he's wrong? "I may be wrong, I mean I may stand before you in six months and say, 'Hey I was wrong,'" said Trump, before adding, "I don't know that I'll ever admit that, but I'll find some kind of an excuse."



He gave up the entire game right there.  It's not about accomplishing anything, it's about optics entirely.  Nobody holds Trump accountable for anything, so why should he follow through on anything?  Just make another excuse when shit hits the fan.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> This is really the only statement that came out of yesterday that matters:
> 
> https://twitter.com/cnnbrk/status/1006473156868091904
> 
> ...


That was golden really. He might be a horrible president, but he is a great comedian at heart. Sure it comes natural. Puts a smile in your face. Until you remember his actions doesn't only affect America. 

Anyway, I prefer to think about the smile in my face.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That was golden really. He might be a horrible president, but he is a great comedian at heart. Sure it comes natural. Puts a smile in your face. Until you remember his actions doesn't only affect America.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer to think about the smile in my face.


Being in America it's not funny at all.  It's the kind of comedy a banana republic dictator uses to deny responsibility for anything bad/corrupt they've done.  In six months Trump will have his dumbass supporter base apologizing _for_ him so he doesn't have to.  Same as he did with the wall after he gave up on his most prominent campaign promise less than a year into his first term.  Not that I'm a fan of that kind of wasteful spending, but the money ended up going to corporate tax breaks anyway.  At least a wall would've been fun to knock down bit by bit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 14, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> -the deal leaves many blanks and uncertainties. Heh...the only concrete thing I (or rather: my news sources) can make of it is a reduction of US war games with South Korea. And it looks like S.Korea wasn't even informed of this decision


Wait! Hold that thought, former me.

About 24 hours later, it seems that the only concrete part of the deal is shut down. Yes...while North Korean news proudly proclaims that Donald Trump has the intention to stop the military exercises (and Trump himself said that it would save a lot of money to withdraw them), he NOW says that he has no intention of doing so at all.
(note: sorry for the Dutch news sources...I can't be bothered to find their English or Korean counterparts right now)

In other words: so much for the historical meeting. It was fun while it lasted, but alas...you shouldn't send a con man to do do the work of politicians and diplomats. 





Xzi said:


> In six months Trump will have his dumbass supporter base apologizing _for_ him so he doesn't have to.


Six months? This gem is a year old by now.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm never afraid to admit when I'm wrong. That appears to be the case here. I wish I could say that things looked good, but they don't. 

http://thehill.com/policy/defense/394896-satellite-images-raise-alarms-about-north-korean-nukes

The original source is NBC news which has been considered a liberal biased news source, however that doesn't discredit these accusations. If this is indeed the situation, I believe the Trump Administration could swiftly move against Pyongyang militarily, and the very title of this thread could be the opposite.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> The original source is NBC news which has been considered a liberal biased news source, however that doesn't discredit these accusations. If this is indeed the situation, I believe the Trump Administration could swiftly move against Pyongyang militarily, and the very title of this thread could be the opposite.


Erm... The sources are actually US intelligence agencies. No matter how biased, it's not like stations make these things up (though I wonder whether a right-wing news station like fox will consider this"newsworthy").


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... The sources are actually US intelligence agencies. No matter how biased, it's not like stations make these things up (though I wonder whether a right-wing news station like fox will consider this"newsworthy").


Yes, I had trouble finding any conservative leaning sites that would confirm. That’s why the quoted article is from The Hill. I mean, an intelligence agency reporting that fuel enrichment sites have been renovated would be considered newsworthy I’d imagine.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 30, 2018)

Hmmm...i myself read this about an hour ago here: http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20180630_03591342

The link isn't much use, as it's in Dutch and also credits NBC news for everything.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 30, 2018)

these youtubers visits to n.korea are crazy. N.Korea looks stuck in the 1950s, they wasted their resources on war. 

in zombie movies n.korea stays intact because of their strict ruling but now it looks like they'd be first to get wiped out.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

This is why I hope for peace. That and much of my family is still in Hawaii. Guess where the first nuke is gonna hit if we go to war?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> This is why I hope for peace. That and much of my family is still in Hawaii. Guess where the first nuke is gonna hit if we go to war?



their military gear looks straight out of ww2, by the time they activate a launch sequence a stealth bomber would have already blown it up in n.korea all over their asses


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 30, 2018)

the us was never in any danger from korea, the danger has always been them causing widespread murder and destruction in south korea and maybe japan and it still is.
nothing has changed in that regard.
oh wait, south korea is probably not that sure about US support going forward.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> This is why I hope for peace. That and much of my family is still in Hawaii. Guess where the first nuke is gonna hit if we go to war?


That would be North Korea (okay... Perhaps South Korea, depending on the presence of the military). The whole reason of those wargames in the area is that anything that gets launched can (and will) get shot down quickly.

However, I remain having to point out that this"if we go to war" is, in fact, a large if. USA also has nukes and is also lead by a lunatic... It doesn't mean that we (Belgium) are going to be nuked soon.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2018)

Another failed attempt at foreign policy from the Trump administration, as we have 'unequivocal evidence' that North Korea has been trying to deceive the US and upping its nuclear production capabilities since the meeting with Kim Jong Un.

http://www.businessinsider.com/nort...duction-after-trump-summit-report-says-2018-6

Can't wait for Trump apologists to tell us why giving up all of our bargaining chips for nothing and legitimizing a dictator was a good thing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Can't wait for Trump apologists to tell us why giving up all of our bargaining chips for nothing and legitimizing a dictator was a good thing.


Because you have to grab them by the pussy!!!


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Another failed attempt at foreign policy from the Trump administration, as we have 'unequivocal evidence' that North Korea has been trying to deceive the US and upping its nuclear production capabilities since the meeting with Kim Jong Un.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/nort...duction-after-trump-summit-report-says-2018-6
> 
> Can't wait for Trump apologists to tell us why giving up all of our bargaining chips for nothing and legitimizing a dictator was a good thing.


Oh well. Hopefully if we intervene militarily it’ll be done quickly. One way or the other, this’ll be a topic of debate in the upcoming elections I’m sure. This is gonna make Benghazi look like a filibuster ...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Welp. From what I understand, this didn't last long.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/us/politics/north-korea-denuclearize-peace-treaty.html


----------

